# Please Help Rescue Squeaky



## rescuesqueaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Jiri Vaigl.  My girlfriend Laurie King and I are working on a dog rescue project from India to UK. The story has been already published by two Scottish newspapers: Daily Record (http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/scots-teacher-launches-bid-to-save-1513794) and Press & Journal (http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389697_10200164182927910_42306789_n.jpg). 

We also set up this fundraising site with the story and all the additional information (http://www.indiegogo.com/rescuesqueaky). Any, even the smallest contribution or help, would be amazing and we would be unbelievably grateful. It really means the world to us. Thank you very much in advance!!! It would be also truly helpful if you could share this anywhere. 

Thank you so much again, 

Jiri and Laurie


----------

